# Porn Sites



## BHAVESHp (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,
 how can i restrict the porn sites accessed by my pc?
 tell me please.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 15, 2009)

* *www.freeshield.com/download.asp
* *www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=free...tware&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=free+parenta


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

disappointing i clicked on this  thread thinking he will be asking for good porn site-----------

 anyway can you guys suggest me a good pornsite?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 15, 2009)

curious guy said:


> disappointing i clicked on this  thread thinking he will be asking for good porn site-----------
> 
> anyway can you guys suggest me a good pornsite?




Sorry man its a spam , u shouldn't ask for it


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

nvm im just kidding


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 15, 2009)

curious guy said:


> disappointing i clicked on this  thread thinking he will be asking for good porn site-----------
> 
> anyway can you guys suggest me a good pornsite?



   Are you serious ? 

   Check you spam inbox from any mail service.Then register you mail iD with every spam that wants to increase the size of your private organs.
   Wait 2 days. Volia you wouldnt be later asking for porn sites.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 15, 2009)

abey title toh dhang ke rakha karo.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 15, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> Check you spam inbox from any mail service.Then register you mail iD with every spam that wants to increase the size of your private organs.
> Wait 2 days. Volia you wouldnt be later asking for porn sites.


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> Check you spam inbox from any mail service.Then register you mail iD with every spam that wants to increase the size of your private organs.
> Wait 2 days. Volia you wouldnt be later asking for porn sites.



Thanks  you rock!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 15, 2009)

curious guy said:


> Thanks  you rock!!!



  Hey seems you made in out within a day instead of the two that i proposed. 

*www.cartoonstock.com/lowres/dre0372l.jpg


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

oh..im just messing around


----------



## choudang (Mar 15, 2009)

BHAVESHp said:


> Hi,
> how can i restrict the porn sites accessed by my pc?
> tell me please.



register yourself with OPENDNS. after that just add your network and go to customization. You can restrict all your unwanted site categories.

all you have to use opendns nameservers as your dns server instead of ISPs dns name servers.

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

I am using this one from last two years and successfully restricted few site categories for my home and i can monitor from anywhere about the usage and other stuffs


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ can u plz elaborate it a little bit more......!!!


----------



## thedragonrocks (Mar 15, 2009)

BHAVESHp said:


> Hi,
> how can i restrict the porn sites accessed by my pc?
> tell me please.


I dunno since my PC never accesses porn sites... i.e., unless I want it to . Just kidding... search sourceforge, i guess there could be good tool for that


----------



## curious guy (Mar 15, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> ^^ can u plz elaborate it a little bit more......!!!



i will try to explain that myself



> OpenDNS categorizes content into more than 50 categories that can be blocked on an individual basis. In addition to the obvious categories, OpenDNS also can block video sharing, classifieds, games, p2p and so on. The categories are pretty self-explanatory, and the Web site is easy to use. By selecting which categories to block, you can implement almost any content filtering policy you can imagine. In fact, the Web site indicates that this service is targeted at corporations and schools that can't afford to...um...expose themselves to potential litigation.



source


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

curious guy = Bidal = Bittu Das = wannabe Vaibhavtek


----------



## curious guy (Mar 16, 2009)

lol  will you guys post a regular comic section for me like Vaibhavtek?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 16, 2009)

ichi said:


> curious guy = Bidal = Bittu Das = wannabe Vaibhavtek



not to forget "forums ko cheerti" Sansani and bookworm


----------



## mrintech (Mar 16, 2009)

ichi said:


> curious guy = Bidal = Bittu Das = wannabe Vaibhavtek





gaurav_indian said:


> not to forget "forums ko cheerti" Sansani and bookworm


Ye sab ek hi hai ya alag alag hai?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 16, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Ye sab ek hi hai ya alag alag hai?



"yeh apne nicks or username aisey badalta hai jaise girgit apna rang,kaun hai yeh?kya yeh hazaroon dynamic ips ka maalik hai,kya isey digit forum ke mods nahi pakad paa rahe hai?iska kya maksad hai?yeh kaise hamesha bach nikalta hai?aapke responses humeins sms ke zariye bheje plz (paise khatam ho rahe hai aur india TV mein 2 laptop kharaab ho chuke hai new lene hai tabhi toh youtube se masaaledaar clips download karke hum apna show chalayenge )


----------



## Stuge (Mar 16, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> abey title toh dhang ke rakha karo.


  tittle was made that way ,so, that we click on it at least .


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 16, 2009)

I also got into it thinking someone's asking for porn sites...aahhh....


----------



## mrintech (Mar 16, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> "yeh apne nicks or username aisey badalta hai jaise girgit apna rang,kaun hai yeh?kya yeh hazaroon dynamic ips ka maalik hai,kya isey digit forum ke mods nahi pakad paa rahe hai?iska kya maksad hai?yeh kaise hamesha bach nikalta hai?aapke responses humeins sms ke zariye bheje plz (paise khatam ho rahe hai aur india TV mein 2 laptop kharaab ho chuke hai new lene hai tabhi toh youtube se masaaledaar clips download karke hum apna show chalayenge )


Tune Tech chodhke FUN ka kaam chalu kar diya kya> Har Thread mein bas FUNNY post karta hai


----------



## mrintech (Mar 16, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> Check you spam inbox from any mail service.Then register you mail iD with every spam that wants to increase the size of your private organs.
> Wait 2 days. Volia you wouldnt be later asking for porn sites.


*i44.tinypic.com/34fz8lf.gif


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 16, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Tune Tech chodhke FUN ka kaam chalu kar diya kya> Har Thread mein bas FUNNY post karta hai



seems u dnt knw this guy ??? being funny is like taking air in/out for him. Tech-vech to sab baad me hi aate hain iske liye .....


----------



## mrintech (Mar 16, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> seems u dnt knw this guy ??? being funny is like take air in/out for him. Tech-vech to sab baad me hi aate hain iske liye .....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 16, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Tune Tech chodhke FUN ka kaam chalu kar diya kya> Har Thread mein bas FUNNY post karta hai



abey tech maine pakda hi kab tha jo chor dunga.


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 16, 2009)

curious guy said:


> disappointing i clicked on this  thread thinking he will be asking for good porn site-----------
> 
> anyway can you guys suggest me a good pornsite?



ha ha ha


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 16, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> abey tech maine pakda hi kab tha jo chor dunga.



exactly .... only tech he is intrsted in is 3D (MAYA and MAX etc ...) ... baki funny hona to is JANMSIDDH adhikaar hai ...


----------



## harry10 (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol.. funny.
Title is quite misleading.
@gAurav- Nice humour


----------



## shaunak (Mar 18, 2009)

Go over to:
*www.opendns.com/

Get an account and activate the blocking service.


----------

